

MetaLab Launches Flow, A Beautiful Tool For Task Management - flexterra
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/22/metalab-launches-flow-a-beautiful-tool-for-task-management/

======
flexterra
<http://www.getflow.com/> The service is $9.99 a month and they offer a web
client, free iPhone and iPad app, theres a beta app for mac os x also.

------
cdevroe
It appears pretty complex from the screenshots but after giving it a spin its
really quite a compelling offering. It may just open my wallet too.

------
splish
More discussion here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2356194>

------
vinodlive
Wunderlist has a similar design to Things as has Flow. WunderList does
crossplatform too using Titanium.

------
ronaktal
Very nice design but how does this differentiate itself from Google to do
widget?

